# Beautiful leaves of variegated phalaenopsis and Viruses!



## smartie2000 (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought I would share with everyone some information. I have been trying to collect variegated orchids myself however:

I recently tested my variegated phal with an Agdia test strip and it tested positive for Cym Mosiac and Odontoglossum Ring Spot virus. I soon let my vendor (who will remain unnamed) know only to discuss the issue and he shared with me some info.

He said that he had a visit earlier this year from a Taiwan grower, and he mentioned that *all variegated phals have been artificially induced by introducing viruses* into the cloning process. He really didn't believe the Taiwan grower, and suspected that something was lost in the translation, so he didn't give it much more thought.

I also found this link when I did a google search. Someone else had a virused variegated phal: http://www.flickr.com/photos/morabeza79/1491691460/ and with this statement: "It's a shame non-virused variegated Phalaenopsis are such a challenge to acquire"

I have also tested a variegated dendrobium kingianum and cymbidium ensifolium and both tested negative, so definitely is there is nothing wrong with my test kits nor are all variegated plants virused. 

Based on this info provided from the Taiwan grower, I suspect that it is most variegated phals that are virused. I wonder if this is really true. I hope that those with variegated phals will test their plants too and share with us their results. If most are virused we certainly don't need them in our collections!

It is such as shame that I had to toss this plant in the garbage and the pot is so nice I cleaned it but I am hesitant to use it again:






Personally I understand why someone might want to create an variegated phal. They can be valuable and are collectable. I've even read that we can make bromeliads variegated with viruses.

BTW please don't blame your vendors if you find your plant virused. They obviously would not of imported them if they knew better.


----------



## Candace (Oct 21, 2008)

Fren, as I posted in your other thread. MANY of the imported Taiwanese phals are virused. Not just the varigated ones. And cattleya hybrids as well. If you do a google on Taiwan/virus/orchids/phals etc. you should find a lot of info. on the subject.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have heard of that, mostly on this forum. I have my phal mericlones all separated from my slippers generally since I don't have test kits to test them all! But these viruses from mass produced plants are by accident.

Purposely putting virus into a plant to sell to variegated orchid lovers is different


----------



## Hien (Oct 22, 2008)

May be it is not the whole virus, but a tiny piece to induce the variegation.

The world becomes scarier & scarier every day.
Somehow, I do not buying to the talk that these things would not affect our health.
Did they ever feed two group of peoples & follow up to see whether the ones who ate the GMO or the other group survive longer.
http://www.deliciousorganics.com/controversies/GMFOODS.htm


----------



## Candace (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's an older thread about this subject. 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4042&highlight=varigation+virus


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 22, 2008)

too bad you had to throw away the plant! but thanks to give me btw the info of Agdia test strip. I have to try to find something similar here!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link Candace. I don't know of mosaic bean virus since Agdia kit doesn't test for it.

Regarding variegated neos, I thought I read before all fuukiran had to be found in the wild. and I read in other literature all wild orchids not have these sorts of viruses as they are introduced by humans. So doesn't that mean all fuukiran are not virused (assuming ppl didn't cheat and innoculated them with virus) I could be wrong

what the heck...we should enjoy these variegated plants but just be careful about them


----------



## Corbin (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info everybody.


----------



## Candace (Oct 22, 2008)

I had heard the rumor on several sites about varigation and virus, so it was nice to have an expert set me straight in that link I provided. The problem is not the varigation and people introducing virus on purpose. It's the sloppy lab controls in Taiwan. Also, if you clone a virused plant a million times, well you get a million virused plants in flask. They don't have to specifically introduce virus on purpose over there since it seems to be rampant.

Varigation is not a symptom of Cym Mosiac and Odontoglossum Ring Spot virus. Nasty other complaints, yes. 

Agdia test strips are a good thing for those without access to a nearby lab. Here, it's $5 a test at Critter Creek Labs. I'm actually preparing a box of samples of 'suspect plants' to ship out.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info...!!!!


----------

